# Howard how I dislike you so...



## bace (Oct 27, 2005)

Howard, 

You have been sat beside me for 2 monthes now. Every time you talk to me, it's like nails on a chalkboard. Stop trying to be funny. Stop trying to insult me with jokes from centuries gone by. Stop telling me about your cocaine parties with your jewish defense league. I don't care. I never will. Also, please stop telling me how to do my job, you may be older than me, and in theory have more experience, but I make more sales than you. I get more e-mails out than you, I'm clearly better than you. Please stop. 

And if you tell me one more time how hot your daughters are I think I'm going to puke in your face. They're you're fukin daughters you pervert, stop talking about them like that. While we're at it, will you please tell you wife to fuk off. If she calls one more time to tell you that the dog has fleas, or that you son didn't walk the dog, or that you're son is just as much of a moron as you are, I'm going personally send her some anthrax in a sented love letter.

You're friend,
Paul


----------



## KevinR (Oct 27, 2005)

Dear Paul,
  Do I know you?

Sincerely,
Howard



















Sounds like a sweet heart of a guy. I feel for you.


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 27, 2005)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?


----------



## bace (Oct 27, 2005)

Delta Igloo Echo


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 27, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I get more e-mails out than you


 
imagine how many e-mails you *could* get out in a day if..........:mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Oct 27, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> imagine how many e-mails you *could* get out in a day if..........:mrgreen:


 
Are you trying to say something?


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 27, 2005)

Actually... I think he pretty much said it.


----------



## woodsac (Oct 27, 2005)

I can't believe how tolerant the board members are with you. Maybe you find your childish antics humerous? But to disply this type of behavior in an area that is frequented by *children*, is disuguisting!

And the whole *anthrax* portion of your post...if anyone, _anyone_ passes this on to the proper site, it is automatically considered a terrorist threat! At present, with the world's concerns over terrorism, I don't know how you could find that even the least bit entertaining?

I'm not going to insult you and turn this into another passive and accepted disscusion because people jokingly interrupt. What you have just done is unexcusable. Anyone can use foul language and openly insult others, but when that's your only means of *acceptance*...it's time to find another group to prey on.


----------



## bace (Oct 27, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> I can't believe how tolerant the board members are with you. Maybe you find your childish antics humerous? But to disply this type of behavior in an area that is frequented by *children*, is disuguisting!
> 
> And the whole *anthrax* portion of your post...if anyone, _anyone_ passes this on to the proper site, it is automatically considered a terrorist threat! At present, with the world's concerns over terrorism, I don't know how you could find that even the least bit entertaining?
> 
> I'm not going to insult you and turn this into another passive and accepted disscusion because people jokingly interrupt. What you have just done is unexcusable. Anyone can use foul language and openly insult others, but when that's your only means of *acceptance*...it's time to find another group to prey on.


 
I'm very sorry that I've disrupted your day.


----------



## Xmetal (Oct 27, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> I can't believe how tolerant the board members are with you. Maybe you find your childish antics humerous? But to disply this type of behavior in an area that is frequented by *children*, is disuguisting!
> 
> And the whole *anthrax* portion of your post...if anyone, _anyone_ passes this on to the proper site, it is automatically considered a terrorist threat! At present, with the world's concerns over terrorism, I don't know how you could find that even the least bit entertaining?
> 
> I'm not going to insult you and turn this into another passive and accepted disscusion because people jokingly interrupt. What you have just done is unexcusable. Anyone can use foul language and openly insult others, but when that's your only means of *acceptance*...it's time to find another group to prey on.


----------



## Meysha (Oct 27, 2005)

hmm way to kill a nice bitching session. :-( I needed to have a bit of a rant too...(mind if I hijack your thread paul-y... i just know it'll make your day too!)

Uni is really pissing me off at the moment. as some of you may know, I'm doing a very simple, intro to photoshop subject - just to fill in an elective before I graduate. Anyway, we had an assignment where we had to do a big composite image, I chose the theme of 'scale' Anyway... it sucked. The thing I handed in was crap... i did it the night before it was due and anyway did I mention it was crap.

Well being a 'beginners' course, I thought that even though it's crap I might still get an okay mark... maybe a credit? But I got it back and I got a High Distinction!! :shock: that's 95%+.
I feel like I cheated almost. I wanted to go up to the teacher and point out all the dodgy things I'd done and ask her to reduce my grade (but of course the greedy side of me took over and said no way you idiot, take the good grade!).

Grrrr. Uni is such a joke (sometimes).


----------



## bace (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm sorry Meysha, but your childish antics are intollerable.

P.S. Xmetal, that pic is a new pwned pic for me. Nice work.


----------



## Meysha (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry bace. :greenpbl:


----------



## d_the_sandman (Oct 27, 2005)

I thought it was funny. Not only did I find the first post funny, but I found Woodsac's post even funnier, because I thought it was joke, too. I'm just surprised that on my first visit to this section of the site, I found some actual live humor. I thought all I would find was lame riddles and insanely boring threads about personal aspects of people's lives who were boring to begin with.

*scrolls down*

Oh........there they are.


----------



## Meysha (Oct 27, 2005)

Are you saying I'm boring? :scratch:


----------



## d_the_sandman (Oct 27, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Are you saying I'm boring? :scratch:




I was actually talkin' about other threads. But yeah...........you're story was kinda boring, since you're asking. No car chases or gang fights involving Coney Island Warriors. Could've used a sex scene, to be honest. I'm sure you're a good person inside, though.


----------



## Meysha (Oct 27, 2005)

> But yeah...........you're story was kinda boring, since you're asking.


 Well since you're not asking... i think you're boring too. hehe 



> Could've used a sex scene, to be honest.



:-( I got in trouble for that last time. I'm getting a general vibe from the board that I should have a little dirty topic hiatus for a while.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 27, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Well since you're not asking... i think you're boring too. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> :-( I got in trouble for that last time. I'm getting a general vibe from the board that I should have a little dirty topic hiatus for a while.



Yesh please...lol

Here's my rant:

Actually it's not really a rant, more like a funny story.  Last night I was with some friends playing poker and shooting pool downtown.  My friend Logan is pretty confident in his ability to "give the ladies the business".  So in the course of the night, these two girls come up and slip him two pieces of paper, then smile and walk out the door.  As they're leaving he's like "Pfft, more phone numbers...I expected that."  And then the guys discussed the girls and stuff, and they weren't too kind either... heh, so when they're out the door, I unfold the slips of paper and read them... THEY GAVE HIM TWO BIBLE VERSES.  Man, I started laughing so hard... he got owned!


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 27, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> :-( I got in trouble for that last time. I'm getting a general vibe from the board that I should have a little dirty topic hiatus for a while.


 
:thumbup: :hug::


----------



## d_the_sandman (Oct 27, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Well since you're not asking... i think you're boring too. hehe



That's the most racist thing I've ever heard. 



> :-( I got in trouble for that last time. I'm getting a general vibe from the board that I should have a little dirty topic hiatus for a while.



I guess I can learn from your mistakes then. No stories about the time me and this girl _________ in the _________ in that 7-11, with my ___________ all covered in sunny delight orange juice, _________ with the safety off. 

Elementary school..........the golden years. That's what they say.


----------



## Meysha (Oct 27, 2005)

hahaha... i think it's great how in internet-speak people say "He got owned!"... but down here... we say in normal-speak: "He got sold!"


----------



## Meysha (Oct 27, 2005)

> That's the most racist thing I've ever heard.



It's coz I'm black isn't it?


----------



## Verbal (Oct 27, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> hahaha... i think it's great how in internet-speak people say "He got owned!"... but down here... we say in normal-speak: "He got sold!"



Haha... well actually we're all nerds, so when we showed Logan three of us actually cried out "OWNED!" in public...


----------



## bace (Oct 27, 2005)

actualy most of the time I say pwn3d

In fact some of the people I know will actually say "Pee double you enn three deee'd!!"


----------



## d_the_sandman (Oct 27, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> It's coz I'm black isn't it?




I'm not gonna lie...........that did sway my decision.


----------



## jocose (Oct 27, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Howard,
> 
> You have been sat beside me for 2 monthes now. Every time you talk to me, it's like nails on a chalkboard. Stop trying to be funny. Stop trying to insult me with jokes from centuries gone by. Stop telling me about your cocaine parties with your jewish defense league. I don't care. I never will. Also, please stop telling me how to do my job, you may be older than me, and in theory have more experience, but I make more sales than you. I get more e-mails out than you, I'm clearly better than you. Please stop.
> 
> ...


 
OMG!  I think Howard's wife sits in the cube on the other side of me...now I know what goes on on the other half of her annoying phone calls with her husband!

Thanks Paul...it's been driving me nuts!!!!!


----------



## Xmetal (Oct 27, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> P.S. Xmetal, that pic is a new pwned pic for me. Nice work.



Anytime, Mate. 

I've seen some absolute pearlers in my time.


----------



## bace (Oct 27, 2005)

You know what's funny.

Some time ago I realized I had problem saying 'your' instead of 'you're'. I consentrated on it, and seemed to fix the problem. Only apparently I've gone to far and now I keep saying 'you're' instead of 'your'.

Stupid grammar.


----------



## Xmetal (Oct 27, 2005)

You're = You are. 

Is "Y'all" supposed to mean the same thing? :???:


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 27, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> You're = You are.
> 
> Is "Y'all" supposed to mean the same thing? :???:


 
no

y'all = you all (plural) 
us peeps in the south like to draw things out a tad


----------



## bace (Oct 27, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> You're = You are.
> 
> Is "Y'all" supposed to mean the same thing? :???:


 
I know the rule, I just apply the spelling without thinking now.

And "Y'all" is more like 'you are all'.

As in "You are all a bunch of hicks.":lmao:


----------



## jocose (Oct 27, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> no
> 
> y'all = you all (plural)
> us peeps in the south like to draw things out a tad


 
Jon, you are clearly not from that far below the Mason/Dixon (OK, I'm not either, but I work at NASA, and we have folks from Alabama, Louisiana, and Mississippi, oh, and few from Virginia).

Y'all -- singular for you
all y'all -- plural (not to be confused with yous all, which I've no f'in' idea what that means)


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 27, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> Jon, you are clearly not from that far below the Mason/Dixon (OK, I'm not either, but I work at NASA, and we have folks from Alabama, Louisiana, and Mississippi, oh, and few from Virginia).
> 
> Y'all -- singular for you
> all y'all -- plural (not to be confused with yous all, which I've no f'in' idea what that means)


 
i may be wrong but don't think so, i'll let others chime in.

y'all and and all y'all would mean the same to me


----------



## Calliope (Oct 27, 2005)

Well I'm from the south.  I've heard ya'll and all ya'll, which both mean the same thing.  "ya" is singular for you like - love ya, ya done yet or ya dumba**.  "ya'll" & "all ya'll" are plural and mean the exact same thing.  The southern pronunciation for your or you're is "yer".  Well, that's it for Southern 101  :mrgreen:


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 27, 2005)

Since we are on dialects, can I ask the Canadians what and how is "eh" used?  It seems that in the south, Ontario it is used more in questions.  "How 'bout that hockey game eh?".  But as you go further north toward Algonquin it is just a random sound in a sentence.  "So, I went to the hockey game eh."


----------



## Meysha (Oct 27, 2005)

After many a day spent scientifically reaserching (ie: retail therapy) I have concluded that "youse" is actually a North Queensland saying. 

Every single bloody shop I go into with a group the assistant says, "How youse going?"
However, down south, people say, "How are you going?" ahhh much nicer.

Youse is not a word! I will accept Y'all from time to time depending on hyped up I am fro chocolate frogs.

Sorry for another boring story


----------



## jocose (Oct 27, 2005)

hmmm....I've been misinformed.  I hate thatissed:You get told something, and you're all proud of yourself that you something, and so you go and try to show off and BAM you get smacked down and look like a dumbass instead of impressing everyone.

But, fortunately, y'all (and all y'all) are awesome people, so I know that you won't berate me too much for my slip.


----------



## Calliope (Oct 27, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> hmmm....I've been misinformed. I hate thatissed:You get told something, and you're all proud of yourself that you something, and so you go and try to show off and BAM you get smacked down and look like a dumbass instead of impressing everyone.
> 
> But, fortunately, y'all (and all y'all) are awesome people, so I know that you won't berate me too much for my slip.


 
:hug:: Well we love ya anyway!!!  & "yer" no more a dumba** than the rest of us!  :lmao:


----------



## d_the_sandman (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't get out of Texas much...........matter fact, don't get out of south Austin much, so I was very suprised to see just how funny it is to people above the southern states when we say "ya'll". I went to Colorado once, and I couldn't go anywhere without somebody laughing at me when I said it. They actually laugh in your face. And this is comin' from people in COLORADO. A place with a couple of mountains and a film festival, and that's it. You'd think they would be a little more humble.


----------



## jocose (Oct 27, 2005)

Calliope said:
			
		

> :hug:: Well we love ya anyway!!! & "yer" no more a dumba** than the rest of us! :lmao:


 

See?  That's what I'm talkin' 'bout, eh?  :hugs:


----------



## jocose (Oct 27, 2005)

d_the_sandman said:
			
		

> I don't get out of Texas much...........matter fact, don't get out of south Austin much, so I was very suprised to see just how funny it is to people above the southern states when we say "ya'll". I went to Colorado once, and I couldn't go anywhere without somebody laughing at me when I said it. They actually laugh in your face. And this is comin' from people in COLORADO. A place with a couple of mountains and a film festival, and that's it. You'd think they would be a little more humble.


 
Naw, you need to go to Wisconsin or MN (hehe I can't spell it so I cheated); there you can say pretty much anything and do pretty much anything, and the worst you'll get is "oh gahsh" or "oh gawllly"  That's where we hide the nice, friendly Americans


----------



## JonK (Oct 27, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> Since we are on dialects, can I ask the Canadians what and how is "eh" used?  It seems that in the south, Ontario it is used more in questions.  "How 'bout that hockey game eh?".  But as you go further north toward Algonquin it is just a random sound in a sentence.  "So, I went to the hockey game eh."


Hmmmm, the 'eh' thing...I've noticed it creeping into the yanks lexicon lately.....jus recall you, Jon Mikal, using it in one of your posts recently (sorry can't recall which one to back myself up...arg  )
Just to correct some confusion...Ontario is not in the south it is in the centre, as in 'of the universe'  :lmao:  :lmao: *joke*
I guess we use it to invite a response to a question asked...when we say 'eh' at the end of a question it's 'cause we want the person to answer.
The bit where peopl drop it at the end of a statement is a bit out-of-date i'd say...I lived in the north of Canada...didn't hear it much. Perpetuated and thrown out of proportion by those hosers, Bob and Doug Mackenzie of Second City fame years back. 
Anyway from my experience on MSN with people of all nationalities I have to say I'm finding it is becoming a universal thing...so I guess it has just oozed it's way into the english language.

of course I could be wrong about all this ('cept the part about Ontario   ) and jus be spouting crap.


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 27, 2005)

The last time I was in Algonquin it was used quite liberally (About 10 years ago).  However, you are partly correct about Ontario being the center of the universe because, we in Buffalo, NY (especially the politicians here) are the actual dead center and Ontario was just scooped in due to its proximity.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 27, 2005)

JonK said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, the 'eh' thing...I've noticed it creeping into the yanks lexicon lately.....jus recall you, Jon Mikal, using it in one of your posts recently (sorry can't recall which one to back myself up...arg  )
> Just to correct some confusion...Ontario is not in the south it is in the centre, as in 'of the universe' :lmao: :lmao: *joke*
> *I guess we use it to invite a response to a question asked...when we say 'eh' at the end of a question it's 'cause we want the person to answer*.
> The bit where peopl drop it at the end of a statement is a bit out-of-date i'd say...I lived in the north of Canada...didn't hear it much. Perpetuated and thrown out of proportion by those hosers, Bob and Doug Mackenzie of Second City fame years back.
> ...


 
but no-one answers me   maybe 'm not spelling it right, eh?


----------



## JonK (Oct 27, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> but no-one answers me   maybe 'm not spelling it right, eh?


Maybe not A?


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 27, 2005)

JonK said:
			
		

> Maybe not A?


 
so what's up, B?


----------



## bace (Oct 27, 2005)

Howards son just called. He was away camping apparently "picking up chicks", like Howard used to do when he went camping with his school.


*stabs self in eye*


----------



## bace (Oct 27, 2005)

Ew, Howard was just talking about 'Full Release' massages.

What a dirty old man. Shut and make some sales you unfunny fool.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 27, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> imagine how many e-mails you *could* get out in a day if..........:mrgreen:


 
:mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Oct 27, 2005)

I get it Jon, you don't like me. I'm sorry.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 27, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I get it Jon, *you don't like me*. I'm sorry.


 
*arm being severely twisted by terri* sure i do :er:


----------



## bace (Oct 27, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> *arm being severely twisted by terri* sure i do :er:


 
If it's any concelation, while I wasn't sending e-mails and posting here, I was looking at your site today.

I'm really impressed with your work, and in all honesty, you really have a style that I would hope I can impliment into my future endeavors in photography. I really can't wait to get a digi cam, so I can go nuts on the random photo's.


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2005)

It's spelled "consolation", sweetie, and you are really very, very nice. 

Quit *****-slapping the boy, Johnny!  It's getting dull.


----------



## bace (Oct 27, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> It's spelled "consolation", sweetie, and you are really very, very nice.
> 
> Quit *****-slapping the boy, Johnny!  It's getting dull.


 
*shakes fist in the air* Damn that English class that I missed!


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> *shakes fist in the air* Damn that english class that I missed!


 Spell check is awesome, too.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 27, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> It's spelled "consolation", sweetie, and you are really very, very nice.
> 
> Quit *****-slapping the boy, Johnny!  It's getting dull.


 
what's getting dull is you coming to this poor guys rescue every second. :meh: 

hey bace, you're a big boy right?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 28, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> Jon, you are clearly not from that far below the Mason/Dixon (OK, I'm not either, but I work at NASA, and we have folks from Alabama, Louisiana, and Mississippi, oh, and few from Virginia).
> 
> Y'all -- singular for you
> all y'all -- plural (not to be confused with yous all, which I've no f'in' idea what that means)



You wanna talk South?  How 'bout Texas?  And I ain't never ever heard "all y'all" or "y'all" as singular...



			
				dictionary.com said:
			
		

> you-all (yôl) also y'all (yôl)
> pron. Chiefly Southern U.S.
> 
> You. Used in addressing two or more people or referring to two or more people, one of whom is addressed.



:mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Oct 28, 2005)

I know you're loving these updates.

This morning Howard is talking about strippers. And how he's not allowed to touch them.

ugh! Seriously, I know I can be a pig sometimes...but strip clubs, not my style.


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 28, 2005)

I think the way to handle this guy is the be twice what he is.  In this example you should say "YES!  Last weekend, when I was the the strip club, one stripped was all over me, she said she wanted to give me a free private session." 

You see what I mean?  Every story he tells you have one that is 2x as bad or good.


----------



## bace (Oct 28, 2005)

Naw, this guy thinks he's the ****, I tried to tell him some of my stories, which are actually true, but he just sits there and laughs.

I suppose I'm getting a taste of my own medicine really.

That's it, it's karma biting me in the ass to being such an annoying twat to you people.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Meysha (Oct 28, 2005)

I pick my nose in your general direction.

(random gesture of the day... and I couldn't think of a better thread to put it in than this one  )


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 28, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> I pick my nose in your general direction.
> 
> (random gesture of the day... and I couldn't think of a better thread to put it in than this one  )


 
I almost died laughing at Lilo & Stitch one episode.  Stitch flung one of his bad cousins with a palm tree and Lilo said "he flicked him like a booger".  I had to rewind it serveral times!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 28, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> Since we are on dialects, can I ask the Canadians what and how is "eh" used?  It seems that in the south, Ontario it is used more in questions.  "How 'bout that hockey game eh?".  But as you go further north toward Algonquin it is just a random sound in a sentence.  "So, I went to the hockey game eh."



the Canadian 'eh" = the American "huh" as in, that was a great game huh/eh??


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 29, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> the Canadian 'eh" = the American "huh" as in, that was a great game huh/eh??


 
Boy does that make me feel a few steps lower on the darwin chain.  "HUH" is just one step above, "Duuuuh".  "Hey Jim Bob, duuuuh where did I leave that bucket on my head, duuuuh".


----------



## Verbal (Oct 29, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> Boy does that make me feel a few steps lower on the darwin chain.  "HUH" is just one step above, "Duuuuh".  "Hey Jim Bob, duuuuh where did I leave that bucket on my head, duuuuh".



Rofl!  And "duuuuh" is just above "Drrrrrr".


And in case you were wondering, "Drrrrr" is just above "OMGWTFBBQHAX!!!1!1!"


----------



## bace (Nov 9, 2005)

Howard has taken to visiting my area for short periods of time.

He was just discussing the merits of ZZ Top to the new guys and another coworker who sings Frank Sinatra songs for us on Friday Mornings.

I wonder if a part of his brain ever clicks in just to say "Hey Howard, no-one gives flying ninny flopap about anything you have to say. Stop wasting all this wonderful air and STFU!".

I guess not.


----------



## Bettybooty (Nov 9, 2005)

I sat to someone I affectionatley called Potato Chip Guy.  He chewed like a cow and ate something every 10-15 minutes, drove me crazy.  

I think people need to lighten up a bit around here!


----------

